

Developer API for Google+: It's coming - WilhelmJ
http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20075974-250/developer-api-for-google-its-coming/

======
mark_l_watson
I was a fan of the Google Wave robot APIs - I hope that they build something
similar. It was just for an article I wrote, but my favorite robot listened to
my Wave notes and looked for food references - it then tried to add recipes
from my personal recipe app.

I think that there are opportunities for developers who want to write real (as
opposed to my toy robot) software helper-agents for Google+ and similar
services.

